# Engine Swap out



## hulaboy01 (Sep 17, 2012)

this is what I have. 1987 Nissan hardbody p/u 4x4, manual transmission. wanting to replace 8 spark plug engine. wanting options of everything I need to make this happen.


----------



## jp2code (Jun 2, 2011)

Anything can be done, if you have the will power. Lots of people have put 350 V8s in these, and I hear the LSx makes an easy swap because the wiring harness on them is a simple connection.

So, are you wanting another Z24i, a KA24E, or are you going V6, V8?

Your question doesn't give enough information.


----------



## hulaboy01 (Sep 17, 2012)

*hulaboy01*



jp2code said:


> Anything can be done, if you have the will power. Lots of people have put 350 V8s in these, and I hear the LSx makes an easy swap because the wiring harness on them is a simple connection.
> 
> So, are you wanting another Z24i, a KA24E, or are you going V6, V8?
> 
> Your question doesn't give enough information.


I don't want another z24i. I don't think I need a v8 either. as for gas mileage, anything over 12 since it will be a Daily driver if I need it.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Z24i was a pretty good motor with a hemi-head design. A good Z24i engine in an 87 4x4 stick should give you about 16 mpg combined mileage. The KA24E had a little more horsepower, but gas mileage wasn't any better and, IMO, wasn't nearly as durable as the Z24i. The VG30 would probably give you 1-2 mpg less. With the KA24E or VG30 swaps, you would need to swap the ECM and harness. With the V6, it also uses a different transmission, among other things. I've heard of the GM 4.3L-V6 swaps, but I'm not sure if the gas mileage is any better and you still have a lot of work.


----------



## 1991nissanguy (Mar 4, 2014)

Alright i need some options for my car i have a 1991 nissan maxima yeah the four door sports car and i am wanting to put a 2jz or something like that in the car but this car is extremely rare to find parts for that are performance and i have been looking everywhere and cant find anything so i need sugestions i mean is the 2jz swap possible


----------



## Erics_Daily (Feb 18, 2006)

smj999smj said:


> The KA24E had a little more horsepower, but gas mileage wasn't any better and, IMO, *wasn't nearly as durable as the Z24i.*


Why is that?

If I could have done it all over again, I would have looked for a ka24e HB and put a turbo on it. With conservative boost and a properly caliberated MAF, it would still get great gas mileage and good power on the fly. I'm really surprised how cheap piecing together a kit would be. Can't stand the vg30 i have, its a monstrosity for repairing and modding.


----------

